# Amazon Search Bar Problem--help please



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

For years my browsing on Amazon has been a pleasure. Now it has become a pain. It used to be I could select whatever department I pleased on the left side of the search bar. But that feature disappeared from my computer and now it is no fun trying to change the department by selecting departments sub menu that is on the lower left from the search bar. Using that menu is awkward and any time you change departments from that separate menu, it deletes the search parameters. Using the departments button ("all") that is within the left end of the search bar preserves the search parameters.










The odd thing is this problem is on my main computer. But on my wife's computer and signed in to my Amazon account I still get the "All" button in the search bar for departments. What could it be? Both computers have the same operating system and we both are using Firefox browser.


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

One difference I see between the two is Amazon Smile?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't have Smile, and I see the bar the way you want to see it (top) - I think CDs found the reason.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've noticed it a few days back , it's only on the U.S site, the others are "normal"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

CDs said:


> One difference I see between the two is Amazon Smile?


I have had that for a year or so with the functioning department button in the search bar. Smile lets you direct a small fraction of qualifying purchases to a charity of your choice.

I did also submit a comment to Amazon on this, but it wasn't until I send a second comment including the image above that they revealed the problem:



> I'm sorry for the inconvenience this has caused you.
> 
> It's always important for us to hear how customers react to all aspects of shopping at Amazon.com. Customer feedback like yours helps us continue to improve the selection and service we provide.
> 
> ...


Well, it is not back yet but that email just came in about half an hour ago and they say that some group has to fix it so I would expect it to come back soon. Still don't understand how they can select my one computer and not do it to me on my wife's computer when I am signed into my Amazon account. Very strange. It is their website so I guess they can do what they please.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Did you try clearing out your browser's cookies and cache? Of course, doing this might wipe out some site preferences you have saved for other sites, but you can go in and delete just Amazon cookies if you want.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> Did you try clearing out your browser's cookies and cache? Of course, doing this might wipe out some site preferences you have saved for other sites, but you can go in and delete just Amazon cookies if you want.


I suppose that could be the problem if they sent me a cookie that deletes that feature. That would explain why it is only on the one computer. I'll have to ask my son how to delete cookies as I am on Linux and it is not the same as Windows. There is a folder but I am not sure how to get to it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

You should be able to delete cookies by clicking on the 3 bars in the upper right hand corner of Firefox, Options, Privacy, and Clear all current history. Then make sure the cookies box is selected. Of course, this will delete all preferences you have saved for various websites. This should work the same in Windows or Linux.

Perhaps it'll work if you open a private window (also in the three bars menu) within Firefox too. Give that a shot if you don't want to delete your cookies.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Klassik said:


> You should be able to delete cookies by clicking on the 3 bars in the upper right hand corner of Firefox, Options, Privacy, and Clear all current history. Then make sure the cookies box is selected. Of course, this will delete all preferences you have saved for various websites. This should work the same in Windows or Linux.
> 
> Perhaps it'll work if you open a private window (also in the three bars menu) within Firefox too. Give that a shot if you don't want to delete your cookies.


I deleted all the cookies and now my search bar is good again. I did have to sign back into the forum.

Imagine that. Amazon sticks it to me, I complain twice, they say they will fix it and it was still bad. Seems very deceptive.

Thanks for the help. Now I think I will go search for some stuff on Amazon.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just sent this reply to Amazon:



> I got my departments search feature back in the search bar but no thanks to Amazon. I had to delete the cookies. Seems Amazon found it a good idea to send a cookie to my computer that deleted that nice feature there by hindering my searching efforts. What is the point of tripping people up like that? Don't you want people to find you site friendly and useful. Why would you purposefully hinder someone's using your site? Please DON'T DO IT AGAIN!


Now I feel better.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

This issue has been a real hassle for me lately. I agree with the comments above - how could they possibly have thought this new configuration would help customers?


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I had that problem too,  ; it appeared on my iPad a couple days ago, but_ not _on my Mac (I use Safari on both). After seeing this thread, I checked my iPad again late last night, & it's back to the original search bar, without me having to do anything. Weird! That was really annoying & I hope they don't screw around with it again.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of the worst things I have seen on Amazon is where they will sell a CD that has one track on it, and usually it is not cheap. Here is an example. 
https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01CBMD8Z8/


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Florestan said:


> One of the worst things I have seen on Amazon is where they will sell a CD that has one track on it, and usually it is not cheap. Here is an example.
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01CBMD8Z8/


A 3 minute CD? :lol: Seriously? I guess it's a CD-R, but still.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> A 3 minute CD? :lol: Seriously? I guess it's a CD-R, but still.


Wow, only 3 minutes? That wouldn't suit me at all! :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Wow, only 3 minutes? That wouldn't suit me at all! :lol:


You wouldn't even have your lingerie off by the time the CD is done! :devil:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> One of the worst things I have seen on Amazon is where they will sell a CD that has one track on it, and usually it is not cheap. Here is an example.
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01CBMD8Z8/


Sometimes they are mad at prizing, don't understand why Amazon stands for this robbery.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Worse on Ebay. They don't tell the timing and are asking more money.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/361849214221?

One listing around $25! Mark such sellers as ones to be wary of.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272677794866?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*"What's this about being done in 3 minutes?"

*


----------

